# !

## Futyn

:
       ? 
  ?
" "   ,   ?
    ? (  )
 - ? (             ).

----------


## ozkvpur

14.09.2006 N 28- "     ,    ()"

----------


## Futyn

> 14.09.2006 N 28- "     ,    ()"


   .    !
     ?
:      ,          (28-  7.6 ),        (28-  7.9). 
:  __?     -?   ! 
 ,    ?

----------


## .

-    ?    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## SidWilson

> ,


-         .   ,    .

----------


## Futyn

----

----------


## .

*Futyn*,       ,  .    ,  .   .,    ,     :Embarrassment: 
   ,          -    ,   ?   .
      .

----------


## Futyn

.
 .     .?      ,    !   -  ( )?

:   (  ,     .)    ,          (28-  7.6 ),   (.)       (28-  7.9). 

 ? ,      ( ),      ()       ?

..         !

----------


## stas

> (  ,     .)    ,          (28-  7.6 ),   (.)       (28-  7.9).


, .               .


> ? ,      ( ),      ()       ?

----------


## AVKomarov

> :
>        ?


   ,         .
      ,   ( )    (,      ).
      ,        ,       (,         -    ,   ,  ).

   ,     ,                 .
      ,       (, ,      ),     .
      ,   ,           .



> ?


  .              (,    ).  .    ,          () ,   -  (,          ).
 ,       ,           .



> " "   ,   ?


. ,   ,      , ,   ,       ,        ,        - .
,    -     - . ,     ,            . ,    ,       (      ),       ,             . ,     , ,      ,      , ,             .



> ? (  )


,     . ,   ,        ,     ,            . ..     . ,      ,       .   ,    ,  ,       ,   .



> !


              (  - ).
,  -       .     ,    ,     ,      ,   ,  ,      (   ,    )      .
        , ..        (     ,     ,    ),                ,      .
,           ,         ,  . ,        ,        ,   ,     ,   .
       (  ).

 ,  ,  - .   , ,    ,       .

----------


## Futyn

AVKomarov,   :Smilie: 
     :    ,   ,       ,    ,  ,     ,         ()   ,       +   (      -  ).    :Big Grin:

----------


## AVKomarov

> :    ,   ,       ,    ,  ,     ,         ()   ,       +   (      -  ).


 ,         (         ),       . ,          ,     .

,     , ,       ,          .  :Smilie: 

  ,         - ,  ,      ,  ,    ,    ,     , ..   .  ,           ,    .               (, , , ),  ,   .

----------


## Futyn

AVKomarov,       ,        !   .   :Smilie:

----------

